# Post-Heresy Angron



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

A quite old sketch I did of Angron, immediately after I read through The Collected Visions the very first time.

I never liked the red guy with dreadlocks, because of the way he looked.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

He seems a bit disproportioned. 

Though Kudos on the drawing since i cant seem to get body symmetry down or else i wouldnt be drawing stick figures all the time. lol


----------

